# Donations or Sponsorship



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

I am the organizer of a Social Anxiety support group that has over 200 members. I really want to help some of the people that can't afford to help themselves. Does anybody know what I can do to get donations or sponsorship so I can afford to run this group and continue to help people.


----------

